# fusefs-kmod is broken on current



## register88 (Jul 1, 2009)

After upgrade to current. i can not install fusefs-ntfs anymore,
because fusefs-kmod is marked as broken on 8.x system.

Have any other method can mount ntfs with locale(zh_TW.UTF-8) support?

Please help, thank you.


----------

